# Sinker slides?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So, I’ve been using Sea Striker with the connecting link (first pic) for years. Finally running out of my slide stash and want to bulk order again. I’ve never used the sinker slide with the silver snap (second pic). I’m sure the silver snap would be quicker to change out the weight but I’m wondering if it would have problems snagging the line underwater causing tangles? Am I over thinking this. What do you guys prefer for monofilament.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

A swivel with a mcmahon clip on it.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have some slides from sea striker, don't like them. I use the better ones, they even come with beades for the slides. There built a lot better. Plus I hate those slide clips.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Benji said:


> A swivel with a mcmahon clip on it.


this works much better, the plastic slides can imbed into the mono or braid and loose fish


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

ROSCO mcmahon snap size #6 (150lb) and 1/0 crane swivels (175lb), both in black.
The plastic snaps will break, I learned that the hard way years and years ago. Someone could get hurt seriously on a breakoff with those things.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't now what weights you're tossing but if it's more than 2oz don't get the ones you posted. You need the heavy duty ones. It's usually blue but may be offers in different colors. The plastic slider is much stronger and prevents breakoffs during a cast. I run a monofilament shock leader that's double the length of my rods. I put a bead on both sides of the slider. If my leader is 20-25' it allows the fish to pull this length line before the leader/bead hits my running line knot before feeling the weight.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ These, are the ones I use, I put a bead on both sides of the slide. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I wouldn’t trust any plastic slide with repeated Hatteras casts using 6oz or more. JMHO.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

The sea strikers I’ve used for 15 years with no problems except I never liked trying to open them to change sinkers. (Guess I have be lucky)







Also I never use more than a 5oz. I only had been using the sea strikers because I had purchased a big stash at once. Yesterday, I ordered 100 of the heavy blue ones pictured. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loose the plastic, it is going to break off sometime, somewhere. 

Just buy a bag of Duolock snaps and slide the line through the upper snap and have a Big 12MM bead on both sides of the Duolock.

If you have Vice Grips for fingers get those heavy duty McMahon snaps which are great for meeting new Friends at the Point when another fisherman's line goes in between the wires on the McMahon Snap when the hot fish runs down the line and finds the McMahon....then you can watch folks have trouble getting it out without loosing whatever..... even better when it is dark and the Drum attached to the line that went through the McMahon wants to keep pulling. Seen it happen several times, which is why no one will find a McMahon in my Truck.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Damn, Garbo. Interesting. Never had a problem or seen it happen. I can picture it, though. I guess I’ll just keep using them until that time. Pretty sure DD turned me on to those McMahons years ago???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DD was using Duo Locks last time I looked at one of his rigs. You just need two big beads with Duo Lock

If you can picture the running line with the fish on it coming down the static line until it reaches the sinker held by the McMahon sinker and then the running line finding that little projection on the McMahon and then slipping in between the finger of the McMahon.

It is an interesting site during a Drum Bite at night and two or three fellas are tangled up and it will take the one guy with good vision and vice grips for fingers to free the running line from the McMahon's grip. In the day time it is still a pain.
There is another quick release snap style that is even worse for getting a running line into it. I will not name names because they make nice Jigs.










It is one of those fables like you need 8 wraps of shock on your reel to cast a drum bait on a heaver or in this case you need a 200 pound test clip to hold your sinker to cast 8 ounces.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I am with Garbo, go with Duolock snaps or snap swivel.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Catch This said:


> I am with Garbo, go with Duolock snaps or snap swivel.


Is there a particular size Duolock snap that is recommended?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Went with the Duolock snaps and the Manloong Heavy duty green fish finder slides. Ordered 100, so it should do for a while.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

For the past couple of years I have been using the coastlock snap swivels in the 175lb and 200lb sizes. I also have a bunch of 100's but the bigger ones are easier on my aged hands. I just looked and I dont have the packaging to tell you what size snaps I have but I can tell you they were the ones rated around 100lbs. ...and if you do go with the duolocks, make sure you put a big bead on both sides of it. You dont want it sliding down over the hook or up over the shock knot.


----------



## Chounsten (Sep 26, 2017)

So is this how you are talking about making it??


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Chounsten said:


> What size Duolock is this? Thanks.
> 
> So is this how you are talking about making it??
> View attachment 68310
> View attachment 68310


----------



## Chounsten (Sep 26, 2017)

size 6 150 lbs. sea striker


----------

